# Guinea Pigs



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I want a guinea pig really badly. I can't have one at the moment so will just have to look at everyones piggy pics.


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

I have the same problem


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

So not fair is it lol


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Why can't you have one?

I had loads of piggy pics on here cos we have ten of them.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I have lots of animals and until some of those go hopefully not soon i can't give them time so it wouldn't be fare on them, maybe one day when some of our smaller pets aren't around. It's really hard cos my friend has got baby ones at the moment.


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

You can have a nosey at mine if you want! Hoggle & Ludo!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Awwwwww, just gorgeous.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Awwww love the hair doos lol


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

I know, their hair makes me laugh, Hoggles white quiff is getting longer now, looks so good! :


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I havent had guinea pigs since my last one died about 3 years ago 

I miss them sooo much
So much soo that the other day I spent rather too long on youtube watching other peoples!!!
I love the sound they make & their furry soft little mouths/lips.


Awwwww I want one/two/three right now!!!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

heres my girls....


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

and the boys ....


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Lurvly piggies, you just got a new one didn't you?


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Indie said:


> Lurvly piggies, you just got a new one didn't you?


theyr all new apart from the black and tan one.  i still want more though  lets see urs jazzy


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

lozza84 said:


> theyr all new apart from the black and tan one.  i still want more though  lets see urs jazzy


lol you'll have your own piggy farm.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Indie said:


> lol you'll have your own piggy farm.


he he yep


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Here are 5 of my 7 I have just now










The other 2 are in my sig plus my other 3 that are at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Loving number ones punk rock look. I want a ginger and white one.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Indie said:


> Loving number ones punk rock look. I want a ginger and white one.


That's Holly and Molly. They are long hair x abysissians. I love their coats


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

As we're all sharing piggies pics, I might as well show off mine 

Violet







Hazel







Fern







Peppa


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> theyr all new apart from the black and tan one.  i still want more though  lets see urs jazzy


Crikey we will be here all day if I put mine up. :lol:
Might do a thread for my 'Nemo' cos he is 6 years old today and I've had him since he was born.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

ahh yea do a thread for nemo - Happy birthday nemo :thumbup1:


----------

